# Right-handed or Left-handed?



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Would be interesting to see if there's an increased number of left-handed people here.
8–15% is supposed to be left-handed.

I'm left-handed myself.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambidextrous.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ambidextrous is the wording - and yes I am one of them


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am right-handed. When I was little, I was jealous of lefted-handed people because I thought it was unique.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Left handed


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Right handed


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Right handed. But i have a mean left hook.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Right is right.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm right handed. But I can only click/snap my fingers with my left hand, when I try with the right no sound comes out. Also when I used to ride my bike one handed I would always steer with my left hand, which is quite strange as it's supposed to be my 'weaker' hand.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I write left handed but do most everything else with my right hand.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm right handed.


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm right handed but sometimes I try to do stuff with my left, I heard it's good for your brain or something if you challenge yourself to learn to do things with both, who knows if that's true but it's kinda fun doing things a little different now and then.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

bafranksbro said:


> I'm right handed but sometimes I try to do stuff with my left, I heard it's good for your brain or something if you challenge yourself to learn to do things with both, who knows if that's true but it's kinda fun doing things a little different now and then.


It is good for your brain to try new things. I am left handed, and somedays I will only use my right hand or be extra innovative and use the computer mouse upside down etc. It keeps the gears in the brain from getting too rusted.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I just tried using my mouse upside down. It's pretty hard. If you mean putting it under the desk and using it, that is.


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh wow the upside down mouse thing is hard, can imagine playing a first person shooter like that....... :lol


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

haha, not exactly what I meant but it sounds like something worth trying. It's hard and uncomfortable at first but that is the point. You don't want to get stuck in a routine where you no longer have to consciously put in any effort.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I actually do most things right-handed, but since I write left-handed, I consider myself a lefty.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

right-handed


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Leftyboy. as far as I know a lot of killers and serial killers = Left handed!!lolol


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Left-handed for most things like writing and eating. However, since a lot of things aren't mass produced for lefties, I can control my right hand pretty well... I use my right-hand for scissors, and for most sports (baseball, tennis...) 

Oh, and I prefer my right foot over my left foot... my left foot's aim is hopeless... :um


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm left handed


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Right handed, but I taught myself to write passably well with my left hand. I guess I have a lot of spare time (and awful handwriting so the difference isn't so stark).


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm right handed only because that was what I was taught to do things with. When it comes to something I've never done or am good at it without practice I'll occasionally use my left hand without noticing. My dad is completely ambidextrous. I can't write with my left because I've never practiced much and my handwriting with my right sucks in the first place.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A retarded lefty.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Left handed, it's where I harbour all my self confidence from, being so unique and all...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Normally right handed, but I was initially lefthanded when it came to writing.
I can eat with either hand, bat right, throw left better than right, kick right.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Another lefty here.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

right handed


----------



## papi (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm right-handed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I do everything right handed.

I'm surprised by the 25% that are lefties so far.

I wonder if this varies by nation? Like how Brits & Aussies drive on the 'wrong' side of the road, which results in having to shift gears with their left hand. Doesn't seem like a set up that a right handed person would have come up with.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ hmm never thought about that before
im right-handed but brush my teeth and hair left handed for some reason. must be something to do with the mirror lol


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Left-handed here. I also brake with my left foot and accelerate with my right.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm right handed.. but I eat like a lefty.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm right handed but i use a mouse with my left hand and my left hand is my dominant hand at guitar.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Righty.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Righty


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CourtneyB said:


> I also brake with my left foot and accelerate with my right.


I wonder how many others do that.

I learned to drive using sticks and for 14 years drove nothing but sticks. That ensures use of right foot for braking as the left is busy with the clutch.

When I finally got an automatic my left foot would instinctively try to step on a clutch that's not there when stopping.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I do everything right handed.
> 
> I'm surprised by the 25% that are lefties so far.
> 
> I wonder if this varies by nation? *Like how Brits & Aussies drive on the 'wrong' side of the road,* which results in having to shift gears with their left hand. Doesn't seem like a set up that a right handed person would have come up with.


Ahem, you mean the 'right' side of the road. lol

I'm right handed and drive a manual car, so change gears with left hand. Seems kinda natural because the right hand is on the wheel for easy maneuvering.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

D11 said:


> Ahem, you mean the 'right' side of the road. lol
> 
> I'm right handed and drive a manual car, so change gears with left hand. Seems kinda natural because the right hand is on the wheel for easy maneuvering.


Automatics seem very much an American thing, making up 90% of cars here. In the US a manual transmission can serve as an anti-theft device, seeing how many here can't drive one.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm right handed. Wish I was ambidextrous:boogie


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Ambidextrous. :b


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Depends what we're talking about. :um:b (Right for writing though)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right handed.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

Right, although I always wanted to be left-handed. I have no idea why.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm right handed.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Automatics seem very much an American thing, making up 90% of cars here. *In the US a manual transmission can serve as an anti-theft device, seeing how many here can't drive one*.


Now that's funny. :lol


----------



## robert94 (Mar 7, 2011)

anonymid said:


> I actually do most things right-handed, but since I write left-handed, I consider myself a lefty.


Me too


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Right handed, but can complete most tasks with my left hand, excluding write (I sorta can, but it looks like kindergarden writting).


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Left


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I write left, I can write right but it looks really bad. 

I'm a righty in lots of other things though. Use my mouse, throw and catch (ambidextrous at that though mainly through right), play hockey right etc.


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

Left-handed! When I was younger I hated being left handed because every year the teachers would ask "Who's left-handed", and I would always be the only one. But eventually I got over it and I'm proud to be a leftie. lol


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm right-handed, but I drive with my left hand. I also use my left hand to carry most things like grocery bags, etc. However, I can only write, draw, eat etc. with my right hand. I'd probably poke myself in the eye with a fork if I tried to eat with my left hand.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

Right-handed


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Right. I'm very slightly jealous of ambidextrous people.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lefty- apparently that means I am smarter than the average person and am more likely to die earlier, though I have never officially looked to confirm that. So at least I got that going for me.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Righty.
I'm trying to get the closest to ambidexterity as possible, I don't see it as a goal with a deadline though, that would make it stressful, I'm seeing it more like a lifelong task.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm Left-handed. Even now two or my tutors watch me more curiously when they notice which hand I hold my pen. Strange isn't it? At school I was always 1 or 2 in 20 and it felt a mysterious accolade and everyone stood silently when people were separated and acknowledged for it. One thing I've always wondered is why the first tablets were written left to right. Why don't we allow a shared understanding that some people will write right to left? Is practicality the only reason left-handed children are encouraged to change hands? Why do people prefer that way? Was it by chance and do left-handed people really make the best sportsmen/women and creative thinkers?.... Are these superficial traits as much as we deserve or less? I'm all for left-handed supremacy, all for that.

I know one thing, people who call themselves logical are usually very boring. Logic is all that separates man from beast, not something to be lauded as intellect or superfluousness.


----------

